

Pragmatic.js code style guidelines by Thomas Fuchs - tomse
https://github.com/madrobby/pragmatic.js

======
crisnoble

        Writing less code is good; emphasized by the no 
        optional semicolons rule, by no curly braces where 
        not necessary and by using functional programming 
        constructs whereever possible.
    
    

Is omitting semicolons really the standard? I am fairly new to programming but
I find semicolons injs to be very helpful.

Edit: just read the linked <http://mislav.uniqpath.com/2010/05/semicolons/>
very good explanation why semicolons are questionable at best.

~~~
mpd
Using semicolons or not in javascript is just another holy war a la vim vs.
emacs, apple vs. google, etc. You'll find people who are passionate on both
sides of the fence.

